# No longer needed. Drop bars, bar end shifters, brake levers.



## All uphill (22 Oct 2020)

I have a 1990s steel Marin which I have converted for touring. I love the bike and now fancy trying a conversion to drop bars and bar end shifters.

I have 7,8 and 9 speed cassettes floating around so I just need bars, brake levers (v brakes) and bar end shifters.

Edit: 40 or 42cm width bars, 25.4mm diameter.

Anyone have the above for a reasonable cost? I'm looking for low cost functional rather than anything snazzy.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Oct 2020)

Got a set of ITM super 330 compact drops. £12 posted? EDit: 46cm


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2020)

What width bars do you need?


----------



## iluvmybike (22 Oct 2020)

What width bars do you need? 42,44, 46?


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2020)

iluvmybike said:


> What width bars do you need? 42,44, 46?


36, 38, 40?


----------



## iluvmybike (22 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> 36, 38, 40?


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Oct 2020)

What about diameter too? 31.8mm or smaller to fit a quill stem?


----------



## All uphill (22 Oct 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> What about diameter too? 31.8mm or smaller to fit a quill stem?


All good questions, I'll go and take some measurements later today.

Thanks.


----------



## All uphill (22 Oct 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> What about diameter too? 31.8mm or smaller to fit a quill stem?


Now edited, 40 or 42 cm bars preferably, with 25.4cm diameter.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2020)

Hard to find drop bar levers that work with V-brakes.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Hard to find drop bar levers that work with V-brakes.


Tektro rl520 are about the best v-brake compatible drop bar levers. - https://www.merlincycles.com/tektro-rl520-drop-bar-v-brake-levers-60437.html 

I still don't think they pull quite as much cable as flat bar levers, but they work well enough with my v-brakes on my converted hybrid.


----------



## All uphill (22 Oct 2020)

mcshroom said:


> Tektro rl520 are about the best v-brake compatible drop bar levers. - https://www.merlincycles.com/tektro-rl520-drop-bar-v-brake-levers-60437.html
> 
> I still don't think they pull quite as much cable as flat bar levers, but they work well enough with my v-brakes on my converted hybrid.


Thanks for that!


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> Now edited, 40 or 42 cm bars preferably, with 25.4cm diameter.



I have a 110mm stem and 42cm bars you could have for £25 posted but you will need a converter to use with a quill stem. It’s 31.8mm


----------



## All uphill (22 Oct 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> I have a 110mm stem and 42cm bars you could have for £25 posted but you will need a converter to use with a quill stem. It’s 31.8mm


Thanks, @bikingdad90 kind offer, but I have bars and brake levers sorted just now.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Oct 2020)

Tektro RL520 work well with my mini V Brakes.
£14.99 plus post from Planet X;
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BLTEKRL520/tektro-rl520-drop-bar-brake-levers


----------



## plantfit (20 Nov 2020)

Got these Shimano bar end shifters if you still interested


----------



## All uphill (20 Nov 2020)

Oh thank you!

I'm sorry that I forgot about this request; I have the parts I need now.

Thanks anyway,

John


----------

